# Advice on camping trip



## Neyolucas (Dec 17, 2021)

Going on a camping trip is fun alright. But you have to take all the essentials to the trip, so you won’t have any problem during the camping. So is it a good option to have a portable washing sink, so you can wash your hands, properly? since most of the portable sinks are handy and easy to carry and of course easy to use. So what is your opinion on the portable washing sinks? Please do give your valuable advices.


----------



## Denni2 (Aug 2, 2014)

We use a dish pan and a squirt bottle. Wet lather and rinse. Lath for at least 20 seconds.


----------



## carlgutierrez (Dec 6, 2021)

A pleasant stay under the sun for this weekend requires careful planning. And by careful planning, we mean going through your checklist diligently so you won’t forget anything before you head out of the city. Don’t think of this checklist as static or exhaustive. It’ll definitely grow as you get more experienced with beach camping, adding or removing an item or two with each trip you embark on. It makes sense because beach camping trips and the campsites are not created equal一each brings unique experiences.
Outdoor Excursions: 5 Best Campsites Near Manila 
Overlanding in the Philippines - Guide and Articles 
Camping Tricks and Techniques: Four Ways to Make Your Tent Waterproof - Philippine Camping Resource and Shop 
Camp and Coffee: Five Ways to Make The Perfect Camp Brew - Philippine Camping Resource and Shop 
How to Prepare for An Epic Beach Camping Trip | Camping Gears


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

Neyolucas said:


> Going on a camping trip is fun alright. But you have to take all the essentials to the trip, so you won’t have any problem during the camping. So is it a good option to have a portable washing sink, so you can wash your hands, properly? since most of the portable sinks are handy and easy to carry and of course easy to use. So what is your opinion on the portable washing sinks? Please do give your valuable advices.


I agree ...I typically bring around 1/4 to 3/8 of a ton of essentials...
This year i am going to try using the bottom of an empty, water proof carry case as a washbasin/sink... we will see how well it works.

Away from civilization, I am less concerned with other people's germs and viruses (virii??) and more concerned with getting the grubbiness/campfire soot and smell off.
A sponge bath before retiring helps keeps the sleeping bag cleaner!

Enjoy!


----------



## Denni2 (Aug 2, 2014)

When tent camping I have a couple of cloth sinks. Work great, take up little space and dry quickly. For RV I have a collapsible dish pan.


----------



## Happy Joe (10 mo ago)

Denni2 said:


> When tent camping I have a couple of cloth sinks. Work great, take up little space and dry quickly. For RV I have a collapsible dish pan.


I used cloth/canvas washbasins (probably antique and likely of WW2 vintage) they worked very well and took up almost no room; However the bottom of a carry case that I use to transport gear are more sink sized and take essentially no packing space since I fill it with gear when moving camp. The hinged tops do get in the way some times, when emptying the grey water, but over al they work better than the, much smaller, canvas washbasins.... but a large dog dish looks much better and is less awkward to empty.










I'm thinking, after the last couple of trips, to just use the dog dish as a washbasin and use the bottom of one of the unpacked (empty) cases only if I need a larger sink.

Enjoy!


----------



## zoey22 (5 mo ago)

In addition to the list of essential camping supplies, the following articles may be helpful.
Top Bags to Take on Your Next Car Camping Trip
Camping Safety: Watch Out For These Things


----------

